

Feedback on alpha product: Acceptly - mattmuns

We'd love some honest feedback on our alpha product. App's purpose is to help high school kids navigate the college preparation and application process.  You can get access via this link:<p>https://app.acceptly.com/account/access-code/808295<p>Thanks!
======
JoachimSchipper
Looks nice. I'm not a big fan of "gamification", but at least it's well done.

I didn't notice any "if we forget to tell you something it's totally your
fault and you can't sue us". You may want to fix that.

"Challenges completed" and "Badges" overlap for me (FF4).

The "questions" tab is very inviting and easy to use. I'm not sure how much
support you plan to give, but there's no indication that it's paid or limited
to, say, 5 questions per customer.

~~~
mattmuns
Great point on the legal terms. I'll make sure we're covered.

We'll work on the FF4 fix too. Sorry about that.

Questions: yes, we've got some vision for this we are working on. Thanks for
highlighting!

Really appreciate your time.

-Matt

------
koren
Great UI design and concept (points is a great incentive here). It looks very
approachable and something I could actually use. You can probably capitalize
on recommending learning materials etc (like what you did with "improve your
SAT by 200 with kaplan"). Overall really awesome product.

~~~
mattmuns
Thanks for the feedback! Really appreciate your time on the product.

-Matt

------
martinshen
Looks like a great product.. Obviously you should have a more informative
start screen. Also simple things like enabling the enter key for the sign up
process or simply giving FBConnect as an option.

~~~
mattmuns
Really appreciate the feedback! Your rec on the start screen is live now.
We're working on the sign in process- thanks for highlighting this stuff.

